# Pick-up mounted snowblower



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has one? If yes what's the brand? I searched online and all I can find are poorly made websites with almost no information and old ****** pics.

Around here, almost every clients wants it done with a snow blower, even the commercials. They don't care if I come with the plow during the night to clear their parking, but they almost all want me to come back later and blow this snow. Only thing is, most of the time my employee is already pretty busy with the toolcat trying to finish on time lol. And buying a 50 000$ tractor just to do this is pretty much not worth it moneywise (around here almost every clients have seasonal contracts). So i was thinking of putting a blower in front of my f-350.

What are the best brands? Is there any brand or model that doesn't require tu have an auxiliary motor just to run the blower (ex. a model that would run on an hydraulic pump or the pto if the truck is equipped with one)

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I think it will be very unlikely you will find a hyd pump on a pickup that is big enough to run a blower properly. I would suggest the used tractor options. A nice 25k used tractor could very well still be worth 20k 10 years from now.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

As Image stated, I don't think you'll find a pump with enough juice to run a blower. Most of the ones I have ever seen have a second V-6, or V-8 motor mounted in the bed of the pick-up that runs the blower. So mounting and dismounting is a day or two event, and I am sure you'd have to drill more holes in the bed of your truck to plumb it all in then you'd want to. You should be able to locate a used tractor and blower for a reasonable price.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Got 13k?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1970-UNIMOG-U90...057?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f04c78071


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*We have one*

it is used for specific accts. and performs quite well. We have had only a few issues, mostly bolts loosening up etc. It is quick attach on a Curtis system so we can switch from plow to the blower if needed. It is a Hanson Snow Vac model. It is on an F250.

Good luck.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blowers*



m_falafel;1279298 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has one? If yes what's the brand? I searched online and all I can find are poorly made websites with almost no information and old ****** pics.
> 
> Around here, almost every clients wants it done with a snow blower, even the commercials. They don't care if I come with the plow during the night to clear their parking, but they almost all want me to come back later and blow this snow. Only thing is, most of the time my employee is already pretty busy with the toolcat trying to finish on time lol. And buying a 50 000$ tractor just to do this is pretty much not worth it moneywise (around here almost every clients have seasonal contracts). So i was thinking of putting a blower in front of my f-350.
> 
> ...


As Hanson snow blower is no longer a going concern and the only

other manufacturer no longer build sthem as an attachment you have

no options other than attempting to purchase a used Hanson snow caster.

All of your inquiry depends on your available working capital.

It is very hard, and almost impossiblefor me to help you simply

because you have to completely analyse the purchase cost,

repair expenses, deprectiation expense and your income

stream before you even consider a purchase of this size as

a motorised snow blower attachment even for a

four wheel drive 5 ton capacity rubber tired backhoe

witl cost you $60-80,000.00 Canadian Loonies and tax,

(if you can purchase a rebuilt unit) and it will be limited to seasonal use.

Added to this is the client base you have and whether you have a continuos

year to year snow removal account.
tymusicussmileyflag


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*

snow blower



leon;1279632 said:


> As Hanson snow blower is no longer a going concern and the only
> 
> other manufacturer no longer builds them as an attachment you have
> 
> ...


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually, I disagree with Leon ( and that don't happen too often) The C60 you see in the avatar has a 366 big block w/ a PTO shaft off the front of the engine bolted at the crank pulley. It's a dirrect couple w/ a gear box and this pump easily runs 20gpm. I've seen these on EBAY before. Put that with a hydraulic Skiddy blower 74" w/ a set of wings and "Voila! ! " You're blowin snow in style. Now were it me, I would consider putting it on the back, because I'm not sure you can keep your windshield clean, but thats another discussion. The blower should be designed to roll or have a trip edge so you don't tear it up when you hit a lift or utility access.


----------

